# Favorite Mobile Brands?



## misternikitas (Feb 28, 2017)

There are lots of times that my friends ask me(as the tech guy in the group) which phone brands to ignore and which are "good". Most of the times my answer is that every phone is good, as long as you take care of it. There are brands that have better product quality than others, but we all know that most of the phones are made in China nowadays. Anyway, the brands I mostly "support" in terms of quality are:
LG
Samsung
HTC
Sony (not so much though)
ZTE

What do you think about my preferences? And what are yours?


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 28, 2017)

So far I only had phones and smartphones from Nokia (3310 ad them the X2) and Motorola (currently Moto G 4G), and those were built like tanks and the software was decent.
Out of those you mentioned I only don't really like Samsung, mostly because of software, hardware wise they are alright.


----------



## vectoravtech (Mar 23, 2017)

I curently own an HTC M7 with a custom insert coin rom and a 5X volume boost mod/ an IFI Ican Nano portable amp/ and Skullcandy Crusher headphones xD but I heard motoX has great voice commands, LG is spot on also.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2017)

I had good experiences with my previous LG and ZTE phones. My Samsung Galaxy S4... well, the phone is nice, but the battery is fubar. I can't really blame Samsung for that, everybody gets bad stuff sometimes.

I find it's more about the phone in particular you're looking at than the brand in general. I look for a phone with... options. I want to be able to root my phone, flash custom ROMs, etc.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 28, 2017)

Apple
I have owned many different brands of tablets and phones but in the end it is always the Apple products that just work perfect all the time for me.

I currently own:
Two Amazon Fire tablets
Two ipads (Gen1 and Gen3)
One Asus Transformer
One Windows tablet
three ipones (5s, 6s, 6+) daughter, wife and me.

Ive owned much more but I'm done buying windows and droid phones/tablets. I'll stick with what works best for me and my family which is iphone and ipad.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 28, 2017)

LG
Kyocera

F%$# Apple


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Ive owned much more but I'm done buying windows and droid phones/tablets. I'll stick with what works best for me and my family which is iphone and ipad.



Aye if you invest the whole family in them they work really well.

Sony. I'm looking for a new phone as the Z3 definitely is on its way out. It has survived a shocking amount of catastrophic drops and general abuse without missing a beat. It's just sad the camera in the XZ is not as good as the competition, so I'll likely go for a Galaxy S7 (would have gone with a LG G5 but I can't afford to buy a phone in cash so I just sign away my soul to the carrier for another two years and the Galaxy S7 and XZ is cheaper right now so it is between those two).


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2017)

I would avoid Apple (iPhone) because it's ridiculously overpriced garbage. It's optimized better than most Androids, but it's also extremely limited and the best "privacy invader" on the market.

Pretty much any phone with a price tag of over 350 € is overpriced and those over 400 € cannot be rationally justified, regardless of the brand.
Anyways, Lenovo, HTC, Elephone, Sony, Xiaomi, Meizu, Iuni, Umi, Prestigio are the brands I prefer. For me, the ultimate goal when buying a smartphone is to be relatively powerful with reasonable price and, of course, nice looking/pretty.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 6, 2017)

Top brands for me:

LG
OnePlus
Motorola
Sony (to a lesser degree)

Never ever brands / never again:

Apple
Microsoft / Lumia / WP
Samsung (touchwiz needs to die)

Still hanging on to my old LG NEXUS 5, and it is still going strong, no desire or need for anything else so far. Development on mobile has stalled ever since, there is literally nothing I need in a phone of the past four years. Best of all, I got mine second-hand for 200 eur and it still receives updates @ stock Android. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> So far I only had phones and smartphones from Nokia (3310 ad them the X2) and Motorola (currently Moto G 4G), and those were built like tanks and the software was decent.
> Out of those you mentioned I only don't really like Samsung, mostly because of software, hardware wise they are alright.



Switched from a Motorola Razr Maxx HD to a Samsung S7.  I miss the Motorola mostly for battery life but also software and interface.  The Samsung has a great camera and is fsster but that's about the only plusses for me.  Surprising, since that Moto dates back to 2012


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello,
I am currently rocking the junk drawer backup phone Nokia 6600i.
My Samsung Galaxy S5 has met with it`s untimely demise.
I never really had much love for that phone anyway.. sooo,
What do you all think of Huawei?
What do you know of the Kirin SOC`s as opposed to a snapdragons?
Yes I am looking around myself, This post is more to seek your opinion on the matter than a lack of reference material.
Thanks.


----------



## monim1 (May 7, 2017)

I have been using HTC device for more than two years. So, HTC is my favorite brand.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 8, 2017)

sony,
I just like the way they did software and battery optimizations,
updates are fast too

I like Samsung hardware, not so much about the OS though


----------



## connie (Jun 30, 2017)

Samsung


----------



## xabialone (Jul 1, 2017)

My favorite is: iPhone, nearly perfect except for its high price.

Samsung build great phone with amazing hardware but the software really sucks.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 1, 2017)

I never considered Xiaomi, but then I talked with few guys on a local forum and fell in love with Xiaomi Mi5. It's a 255€ piece of perfection. Literally everything about it is perfect. The looks, the feel, the performance, even MIUI is almost perfect. And for the price, I could hardly ask for a better device. Mi6 is a step higher, but I didn't feel like paying 450€ for it at the moment. But again, for the price, it makes the likes of Galaxy S8 or even iPhone to shame.

I hope Xiaomi will stick with their current design philosophy and prices. If they do, they will have me as a regular customer.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 2, 2017)

Never had LG so cant say.

I like samsung for its durability. I had S2 until I get S7. So 5 yrs is more than enough and besides, it is slowing down with newest apps.

Nevertheless Ive been an Samsung fan 

I never like apple for the reason that its overpriced and cant do much costumization.

Thinking about getting a chinese phone in the future as they are now competing in the market.


----------



## GLD (Jul 2, 2017)

Windows PC's and Windows phones for me. Microsoft Lumia 640 with Windows 10 has been serving me well. Hatters gonna hate, but Win 10 is good. To heck with crApple.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 2, 2017)

still samsung, got xiaomi but she is in coma after restart
i want to try lenovo but here the distributor looks like kinda lazy to put any new release


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 2, 2017)

GLD said:


> Windows PC's and Windows phones for me. Microsoft Lumia 640 with Windows 10 has been serving me well. Hatters gonna hate, but Win 10 is good. To heck with crApple.


I have a 640 as well.
With every Win update the system got worse and worse. I haven't encountered so much bugs even in Windows ME. It's so bad currently I had to switch to Xiami Redmi 4 Prime. Everything got at least 3 times faster.
Not to mention that now I have all the important apps I need in Japan, which are non existent on WP10.
Also most of the apps ran much MUCH better/faster on 8.1.
Going from WP 8.1 to 10 felt like going from desktop Windows 7 to 8 (the first one with the crappy Start). It's that bad.

To stay on topic

The Xiaomi I'm currently running is amazing. High-end build quality for $200 is simply unmatched. The system is great and runs fast, although it's Android 6.something.
And this is coming from someone who hates Android as an OS.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2017)

For phones, I like Apple (6s plus is perfect for me). With tablets, I'm not too picky as long as the resolution is good and it has 2 GB+ of RAM.


----------



## xabialone (Jul 4, 2017)

erocker said:


> For phones, I like Apple (6s plus is perfect for me). With tablets, I'm not too picky as long as the resolution is good and it has 2 GB+ of RAM.


6S Plus seems perfect except for its battery issue.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2017)

each brand seem to have there good and bad. im not into phones that much like others but I do enjoy playing around with a bit.


Apple make a good flowing quick OS untill your device becomes old, eg iPhone 4S on iOS 6 runs super fast, update it to iOS 9 turns into a snail when two or more apps are running. Also Apple phones break or crack there screens soooooo often.
Andriod was slow in early days but has come along way since then and now in my eyes almost as smooth as apple, good bye flash!! Also rooting an older Andriod phone breaths knew life into it like my Galaxy S2 4G.
I like my samsung phones becuase of buttom placement and ease of use. That been said I love my old S2 as it was such a tank of a phone but the 3 was terrible for breaking and so is the S8. S7 just looks like a iPhone. my current S5 mini is good but could be better. Running slow just refresh the OS and off it goes again.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2017)

xabialone said:


> 6S Plus seems perfect except for its battery issue.


I never had it (fingers crossed), but if I'm not mistaken, one of the latest iOS updates fixed it.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 4, 2017)

erocker said:


> For phones, I like Apple (6s plus is perfect for me).



My iPhone 6+ screen basically went silly on me and was doing shit I didn't want it to do. Phone was about 2½ years old. Warranty ran out. Kinda sucked. Bloody expensive phone and they tell me I need a new one . Mind you my misses got one (6+) at the same time and hers is still going strong.

My iPhone 4s before that was pretty good. I gave it to my old boy and its still going.

My current iPhone 7+ seems to be ok atm, but just waiting for it to fault because of the 6+ issue.

My 6+ did over heat one day when I left it in the sun so not sure that had something to do with it going faulty. If my 7+ fucks up I'm gona take a holiday from apple but wouldn't know where to start with another company...


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 5, 2017)

Used to be a hardcore Samsung fanboy, had Samsung phones up to an S4, then swapped to an Xperia Z5 Premium (it's now my backup phone). Bought an LG G Pro 2 and liked it, went on to a V20 (had it for a couple of months, it was stolen when I'd gotten careless). Bought a G6 as replacement, think I'll be sticking with LG for the time being, more excited about the V30 than the S8+ truth be told. So yeah, LG's the one for me...


----------



## Rogge (Jul 12, 2017)

I had several Sony phones, some Samsung phones..
But 2 years ago I bought an Acer S55. It was ok, battery lasted around 2 years.
Now I have an Phicomm Energy 3+, can change the battery etc. on it. Excellent phone, fast, good options for screen, sound etc.

I have never owned an Iphone, but I have changed batteries in several of them for friends, changed the screen on some even.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 12, 2017)

should be a Poll


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Rocking a Moto G5 Plus (64GB / 4GB Ram) and loving it. Probably because the UI they used is so close to Stock that its making the phone amazingly fast and snappy. So far i havent had any issues with it at all.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jul 23, 2017)

First smartphone i had was the Sony Xperia X8 which is still alive till today but resting in my drawer. It was dipped in sea water and still good, changed battery and flashed custom ROM.

Second smart phone was the Sony Xperia GO which was nice as well, and now i didnt take any chances. It was water proof and it is still alive and is hanging out with my X8 in my drawer.

At the moment i have a Sony Xperia T3 which it is very good and going strong but will be going to my mom since im getting a new phone (HTC U11 won on a TMobile competition). 

Overall, i do like Sony phones, like the design, their interface and for the price they are really good quality and performance.
Other brands i like are Xiaomi, Huawei, LG a little, and maybe Samsung a little.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2017)

Stock Android since Nexus 4 (5 and 6p). Had a Moto X and it was the best interface ever with unsurpassed usability. Phone camera was poo though.
Tried to preorder Andy Rubin's new phone, PH 1 but only allowed in America for pre-order.


----------



## Countryside (Jul 23, 2017)

Call me old school but my favorite is Nokia.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 23, 2017)

Samsung and HTC are my favs. Oh and Nokia for never breaking.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2017)

Motorola (have had the Razr V3, I still love the design of this one, would be nice if they could bring such out again as smart phone)
Samsung , currently have a Galaxy S7
Sony-Ericsson


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 21, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> Used to be a hardcore Samsung fanboy, had Samsung phones up to an S4, then swapped to an Xperia Z5 Premium (it's now my backup phone). Bought an LG G Pro 2 and liked it, went on to a V20 (had it for a couple of months, it was stolen when I'd gotten careless). Bought a G6 as replacement, think I'll be sticking with LG for the time being, more excited about the V30 than the S8+ truth be told. So yeah, LG's the one for me...


LG is good as long as they far from being too innovative


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2017)

The old Nokia's were the best


----------



## Ebo (Oct 21, 2017)

Sony


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 21, 2017)

BOTH the antennas


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 24, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> LG is good as long as they far from being too innovative


I'm something of an audio geek, LG's focus on audio with its HiFi Quad DAC is a winner in my book. Besides, the 18:9 screen ratio with HDR support is also a great bonus for me as well as I have a good collection of ripped movies to watch whenever and wherever.


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2017)

Frick said:


> Aye if you invest the whole family in them they work really well.
> 
> Sony. I'm looking for a new phone as the Z3 definitely is on its way out. It has survived a shocking amount of catastrophic drops and general abuse without missing a beat. It's just sad the camera in the XZ is not as good as the competition, so I'll likely go for a Galaxy S7 (would have gone with a LG G5 but I can't afford to buy a phone in cash so I just sign away my soul to the carrier for another two years and the Galaxy S7 and XZ is cheaper right now so it is between those two).



And boy do I regret it. Literally everything not related to the camera and performance is worse than with the Sony Z3. Every. Single. Thing.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2017)

Jesus, XZ...Z5, S7, Z3, S4 6P.....are they running out of name ideas or what?


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Jesus, XZ...Z5, S7, Z3, S4 6P.....are they running out of name ideas or what?



Probably not. Z3 > Z. XZ is the only one, I wish it would have been the ZX instead.

Samsung naming is crystal clear.


----------



## bug (Oct 24, 2017)

scoutingwraith said:


> Rocking a Moto G5 Plus (64GB / 4GB Ram) and loving it. Probably because the UI they used is so close to Stock that its making the phone amazingly fast and snappy. So far i havent had any issues with it at all.


Rocking a Moto G5S Plus here and not having much to complain either. Came from a Moto G2. Android is so great when left alone...
Sony has quality builds and they seem to release a lot of their stuff to open source so that gets a thumbs up for me. The rest are just meh.
And a definite "no way" to anything with a Mediatek chipset - those are pretty much guranteed to never see another major Android version.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 27, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The old Nokia's were the best



Agreed. But I barely use phones anymore, so what the hell do I know.


----------



## denrick (Nov 8, 2017)

I personally like Apple and Samsung phones.


----------



## Partel (Nov 16, 2017)

Xiaomi or Huawei I think


----------



## plåtburken (Nov 21, 2017)

I always liked Sony for their simple phones.
But later on I started to like Xiaomi for their stylish and yet budget friendly phones.
Now I am with ZTE due to the Axon7.
So my favorite mobile brands would be
Sony, Xiamoi and ZTE


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2017)

My favourite phone ever.

 It has a TV out. I actuaĺly felt lke i had a PC in my pocket when i plugged it into a screen and went online with it.


----------

